# want to start a new life.



## needanewlife (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,
I apologize if I ask things already asked or the answers are elsewhere in the forum, I am a 46 year old divorced male from Scotland who is unhappy with his lot, I don't have depression, just an unhappy life and I want to improve it before it's too late, I am well traveled and love sunshine and have been to Cyprus a few times on holiday, I have no kids or partner and I recently got made redundant after 25 years so nothing to really keep me here or to stop me moving to improve my life, I earn £400 per week nowadays working on my computer and could earn similar or a little less doing the same thing in Cyprus as long as I have a decent broadband connection, I own my own home and have £100k in savings, I have good health and I am reasonably fit, I know I would be lonely in Cyprus but I am lonely in Scotland so might as well be lonely in a nice climate, any advice would be greatly appreciated, do I rent and where? do I buy and where? are there many people who make this move solo? I am vegetating here in Scotland and I am not looking forward to another "dreich and drab winter" with a bit of luck maybe 2011/12 will be my last winter in Scotland, as I said any advice, encouragement or otherwise would be greatly appreciated, maybe someone has been in a similar position to myself in the past, would be great to hear their experiences.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

needanewlife said:


> Hi,
> I apologize if I ask things already asked or the answers are elsewhere in the forum, I am a 46 year old divorced male from Scotland who is unhappy with his lot, I don't have depression, just an unhappy life and I want to improve it before it's too late, I am well traveled and love sunshine and have been to Cyprus a few times on holiday, I have no kids or partner and I recently got made redundant after 25 years so nothing to really keep me here or to stop me moving to improve my life, I earn £400 per week nowadays working on my computer and could earn similar or a little less doing the same thing in Cyprus as long as I have a decent broadband connection, I own my own home and have £100k in savings, I have good health and I am reasonably fit, I know I would be lonely in Cyprus but I am lonely in Scotland so might as well be lonely in a nice climate, any advice would be greatly appreciated, do I rent and where? do I buy and where? are there many people who make this move solo? I am vegetating here in Scotland and I am not looking forward to another "dreich and drab winter" with a bit of luck maybe 2011/12 will be my last winter in Scotland, as I said any advice, encouragement or otherwise would be greatly appreciated, maybe someone has been in a similar position to myself in the past, would be great to hear their experiences.


Seems you don't have a thing to lose! You make more than enough money to support yourself and have backup funds so no problem there either. As for where to live, we are based in Paphos so that is my obvious preference. But, as a single male, Limassol may be a better, more lively option for you. In Paphos there are plenty of rentals to choose from and also many homes for sale. It is a buyer market so you are in a good position to get a deal or negotiate if you choose to buy. Someone on here will likely have more specifics to tell you about Limassol or if you have specifics about Paphos I'd be happy to answer as will others!


----------



## Oleander (Oct 24, 2011)

My circumstances were similar to yours when I moved here (but I was a bit older). Like you, I am lucky enough to be able to work from anywhere in the world provided I have a reliable good broadband connection so I work for a UK company from here. I had planned to retire when reaching pensionable age but alas the demise of sterling dictated that I continue to work part time to supplement pension. I did however spend the first year just touring around the whole island and getting to know the place.

I think the advice to start off in Limassol is sound advice for someone in your situation. Almost everyone in Limassol speaks English and there are plenty of places where you won't feel out of place going on your own. I went there first - right in the heart of Limassol and made many friends I still see occasionally now after moving out to Larnaca after a year or so.

If you are quite happy with your own company a lot of the time and don't confuse independence with loneliness I think you will do OK. You could enrol into an evening class for learning to speak Greek - there are plenty of opportunities to do this around Limassol.

In short, if you have sufficient savings to give you peace of mind and you earn enough to live on and go off and do whatever takes your fancy - I think you won't regret it. And no one will make you stay here forever if you do!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum

As has already been said, you don't have anything to lose by giving it a try here.
You earn more than enough to have a very comfortable life here even if you take a bit of a drop in earnings.
There are a lot of Scottish people in the Paphos area and I would imagine that there will be quite a few in the Limassol area as well.
My advice is to come over for a long holiday, hire a car and travel around to get a feel of the different areas. I much prefer the Paphos region to other parts but you may like Limassol or Larnaca regions better. 

Feel free to ask any questions you have and we will do our best to help you.

Veronica


----------



## needanewlife (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you so much to the people who have replied to my post and most of all for their encouraging words, I have spent hours reading on this forum, it is excellent and very informative, I plan to visit Limassol for 3 weeks in april, hire a car and explore, what I didn't mention was that I have 2, 10-y-old Labradors, whom I adore,I have waited too long to bring them over, it would be too much for them so I will be in Scotland until they sadly pass but intend to have every holiday in Cyprus in the meantime and learn as much as I can, as I explained in my post my life is in a rut, I feel I have nothing to lose by trying and a lot to gain, one last question, how much would I have to earn to survive? can you live off £200 per week if you had no rental costs? that's probably all I spend per week in Scotland, I have no debt, I know I will have a lot of my questions answered when I visit but too much knowledge in this case is not a bad thing, thanks again for those who replied.
Brian..


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You should be more than fine on 200 quid a week without rent. 

Easter falls at the beginning of April next year so you'll find plenty of things to do.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

needanewlife said:


> Hi,
> I apologize if I ask things already asked or the answers are elsewhere in the forum, I am a 46 year old divorced male from Scotland who is unhappy with his lot, I don't have depression, just an unhappy life and I want to improve it before it's too late, I am well traveled and love sunshine and have been to Cyprus a few times on holiday, I have no kids or partner and I recently got made redundant after 25 years so nothing to really keep me here or to stop me moving to improve my life, I earn £400 per week nowadays working on my computer and could earn similar or a little less doing the same thing in Cyprus as long as I have a decent broadband connection, I own my own home and have £100k in savings, I have good health and I am reasonably fit, I know I would be lonely in Cyprus but I am lonely in Scotland so might as well be lonely in a nice climate, any advice would be greatly appreciated, do I rent and where? do I buy and where? are there many people who make this move solo? I am vegetating here in Scotland and I am not looking forward to another "dreich and drab winter" with a bit of luck maybe 2011/12 will be my last winter in Scotland, as I said any advice, encouragement or otherwise would be greatly appreciated, maybe someone has been in a similar position to myself in the past, would be great to hear their experiences.


Hi,

I don't think you will be lonely, you maybe on your own but that doesn't have to indicate loneliness. 
There is so much to see and do, and that doesn't mean riding around all day, there is plenty to see just by going for a walk!! I have coffee some mornings with my elderly neighbour who speaks no English and I speak no Greek, but somehow we communicate, she calls me kori (daughter) !!

I have made friends by doing volunteer work at one of the dog shelters,recently, after causing injury to my foot, I had at least 4 offers of help with shopping etc, which I was touched by, I have only been here 8 months.

A pity about your dogs though, mine love it here but would be even better if they could go for a swim, and the journey over wasn't as bad as I anticipated.

Good luck with whatever you decide I'm sure you won't regret it if you have the right mindset before getting here.

And then there's the weather.....:clap2:


----------



## needanewlife (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have one further question that I hope to get answered, roughly how much would I expect to spend on rental per month if I was to rent for one year, I would be looking for somewhere, no more than 2 miles from the coast and in the Limassol area, doesn't have to be that big, one bedroom preferably but has to be decent living standards, what would, if anything £600 per month get me, oh and sorry, one more question, does Cyprus have property hotspots, where prices are far greater than other areas, I don't want to be looking in a expensive area as like in the uk you will get much better value in a less expensive area, thanks again to everyone for there input, for me it's been very encouraging.
Brian..


----------

